# PTE - A results not recieved for exam held on 24th Feb



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

I have given PTE - A on 24th feb (last Tuesday) from Ahmedabad (Gujarat) center and after almost 4 4 days, I have not received my test report yet.

Has anyone faced similar situation like me?

Please reply and Share your views.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Can someone please quickly reply to my query...


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have given PTE - A on 24th feb (last Tuesday) from Ahmedabad (Gujarat) center and after almost 4 4 days, I have not received my test report yet.
> 
> ...


I faced same situation.they take maximum 5 working days.so you should recieve your result by [email protected] 1105 am
In fact if u check ur pte account,link for scorecard must have been uploaded and it will display result tom.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

agoyal said:


> I faced same situation.they take maximum 5 working days.so you should recieve your result by [email protected] 1105 am
> In fact if u check ur pte account,link for scorecard must have been uploaded and it will display result tom.


Dear Agoyal,

Thanks for your response. I checked my account today and status says that "Taken - Scores Reportable". However, when I clicked on "View score report", It throws pop up saying that "your score is not available yet....", worth point to mentioned that I have not still got the email notification subject as "Score report is available"..

Have you faced similar situation? Just curious to ask you that Have you achieved your desired score after so long wait?


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Agoyal,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I checked my account today and status says that "Taken - Scores Reportable". However, when I clicked on "View score report", It throws pop up saying that "your score is not available yet....", worth point to mentioned that I have not still got the email notification subject as "Score report is available"..
> 
> Have you faced similar situation? Just curious to ask you that Have you achieved your desired score after so long wait?


Normally You should receive the mail next day after the view scor report link

And sadly i did nt get the desired score.in speaking i got 64.i required 65


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

I have given exam on 22nd Feb 2016. Its been more than a week but my results are still not available


----------



## Rajwantkaur (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey...i have given the exam on 11th April but still not received the result................n services are continuously saying u need to wait for 2 or 3 days more....do any one face the same situation or anyone plz suugest me what to do the next???/


----------

